

Want Google without the input field? - georgecalm
https://plus.google.com/109828394194059139561/posts/dZXySuyxCcf

======
Tmmrn
Still not on the linux version of chrome-dev.

------
brackin
I've had this feature for at least a month now on Chrome Canary for Mac. It's
definitely useful but its still buggy.

------
drorweiss
Yes, makes sense to eliminate the input field, and save screen real-estate,
mostly for smaller mobile devices.

~~~
grimman
Absolutely lovely way of saving space. But we're blurring the line between
browser and content now, and this is going to confuse less technologically
gifted people if not done properly.

Furthermore, are other sites able to use this feature as well?

I'm personally worried that the current trend of browsers deviating far from a
"standard" look will create problems for those who are not as prone to
tinkering as we are. For them, things seemingly disappear and (re-?)appear at
random and apart from the back button and the address bar there's really not
much in the way of consistency anymore.

Even Explorer windows in Windows do this by hiding the menu bar unless you
press Alt. It's not intuitive; "our kind" is very much an exception with our
ability to find these things after the fact.

------
Raphael
It's embarrassing that Chrome can't do things like address bar in full-screen.
Another obvious problem is lack of tab overflow.

~~~
madeofpalk
Chome does address bar perfectly fine in full-screen mode.
<http://i.imgur.com/YOdp2gP.png>

Presentation mode (pictured in article) hide away all window chrome for...
presentation

~~~
StavrosK
If I recall correctly, Opera did this in the best way (unsurprisingly): The
URL bar in fullscreen is hidden until you move your mouse to the top, then it
slides down, eliminating the need for separate fullscreen and presentation
modes.

~~~
vidarh
Firefox does that too, at least on Linux

(worst ever? the full screen functionality change in OS X Mountain Lion for
those of us with more than one monitor: it blanks the second monitor for apps
that uses the OS provided mechanism for full screen - at least some apps now
"fake it" to avoid pissing off users).

~~~
ycitm
(that full screen thing really is annoying)

